# Steamboat Tickets/Info please.



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

i don't think there is such a thing in steamboat. unless you know someone who works for the mountain that would give you one of their precious few comp passes, you are probably out of luck. the best discount is to buy a multi day lift ticket. the more days you buy, the cheaper each day is. they used to have the steamboat card program, which was a pretty good discount, but i think the stopped the program a couple years ago. the mountain is great if you want to ski trees. you can ski almost any trees on the mountain. lots of well spaced trees. some are tighter than others, but most are great.


----------



## moshe (Nov 9, 2005)

*soakin*

Check out Strawberry Hill (or something like that) hot springs. I don't recall the fee exactly, but I don't remember cringing like paying to ski. It is a bit out of town, but definitely worth it.


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

The only discount tickets available are through lodging/ski combo packages, call the Sheraton and see if this was an option that was available when you booked your room.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Strawberry Park Hot Springs....$10 and a nice website. Used to be able to party in the pools..they have since stopped drinking i believe.

have fun


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

In my experience, Strawberry Park is not your relaxed peaceful hotspring, rather a spring break type evironment with a bunch of kids smokin' drinkin' n carryin' on. Not that this is a bad thing; I just wish I discovered it when I was at an age to enjoy it like that.

For peaceful hotsprings, try hot sulfer on the way to 'boat.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for the info everyone...

S


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Strawberry was pretty chill when I was there. Nothing out of hand or even anything happening to disturb anyone. Guess it just depends on when you're there. One of my favorite hotsprings though, mainly because of the atmosphere/scenery.

COUNT


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It is very pretty. I've been there twice: once during March (spring break time?) on a Monday at around 8PM and in December on a Saturday at around 7PM. I bet at sunrise it would be perfect!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Back in the mid 70's when I lived in the 'Boat, we use to x-country ski into Strawberry Park, as that was the only way to get there in the winter. Just throw off your clothes on a rock, grab a beer and whatever and kick back for a nice soak. Usually only a hand full of people were there. Haven't been there since.
Back then, a season ski pass was something like $175.00, have no idea what it is these days.


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

No real deals on skiing at Steamboat. I think we are all ready to be rid of ASC. Intrawest is supposed to close on the purchase of the mountain in March. Hopefully then there will be similar deals to Copper and Winterpark. The trees are great, but we dont have the base we had last year. Keep praying for snow!

As for strawberry park, there are shuttle services up there. When we go, we take a bottle of wine in a Nalgene. Just tell them its water, they don't allow alcohol. 

The best happy hour deal in town is the Mahogony Ridge downtown on 5th and Lincoln. Half price all drinks, and $1 Tapas. They usually have good live music on Sat nights. 

Have a fun trip!


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Don't forget the Margs at the Rio, also make use of the free public transportation into town if you go out drinking.. the local police dept is very good at handing out DUI's.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

also keep in mind that the strawberry park hot springs are clothing optional after dark, so don't take your kids there after the sun goes down. we take cans of beer in a backpack, they don't search your stuff for contraband. but if you are going in the day, i wouldn't do the beer thing. the nalgene of wine is a good call.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

keep your fingers crossed for next years potential copper/winter park/steamboat pass now that intrawest bought steamboat


----------

